# Microserver - Was ist das?



## Vipaah11 (22. März 2016)

Hallo,
Da ich schon geguckt habe was es ist, aber nur auf "fachartige Begriffe" gestoßen bin, wollte ich mal fragen, was überhaupt ein Microserver ist und wozu man ihn verwenden kann 


LG


----------



## Bunny_Joe (22. März 2016)

Ich denke das hat was mit dem Formfaktor zu tun(dementsprechend auch eher schwache Hardware)

Trotzdem ein ganz normaler Server.


----------



## Two-Face (22. März 2016)

Also mir ist der Begriff auch neu, aber so wie ich das jetzt aus den Produktbeschreibungen rauslese, ein fertiger, kleiner kompakter Server, der technisch so konzipiert ist (sprich schwächere/günstigere/stromsparendere Hardware), dass er sich für Klein(st)unternehmen besser eignet, als ein teures Standardmodell.


----------



## Vipaah11 (22. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also mir ist der Begriff auch neu, aber so wie ich das jetzt aus den Produktbeschreibungen rauslese, ein fertiger, kleiner kompakter Server, der technisch so konzipiert ist (sprich schwächere/günstigere/stromsparendere Hardware), dass er sich für Klein(st)unternehmen besser eignet, als ein teures Standardmodell.



Ein Server ist doch so eine Art Datengrab, oder ? Also z.b ein Homeserver


----------



## Two-Face (22. März 2016)

Auch, hauptsächlich dient er aber zum Administrieren (d.h. Verwalten) "normaler", am Netzwerk angeschlossener Rechner, also den Clients oder Konfigurieren mittels DHCP ("DHCP-Server") oder Namensauflösung von Domains über eine DNS-Datenbank, so genannte "Nameserver".

Für was sich so ein Microserver einsetzen lässt, müsste man ihn mal genauer betrachten, für's reine Datenspeichern würde auch ein NAS-System reichen. Ansonsten kommt's eben drauf an, wie dieser Server softwaremäßig (also über's Betriebssystem) konfiguriert ist bzw. sich konfigurieren lässt.


----------



## Vipaah11 (22. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Auch, hauptsächlich dient er aber zum Administrieren (d.h. Verwalten) "normaler", am Netzwerk angeschlossener Rechner, also den Clients oder Konfigurieren mittels DHCP ("DHCP-Server") oder Namensauflösung von Domains über eine DNS-Datenbank, so genannte "Nameserver".
> 
> Für was sich so ein Microserver einsetzen lässt, müsste man ihn mal genauer betrachten, für's reine Datenspeichern würde auch ein NAS-System reichen. Ansonsten kommt's eben drauf an, wie dieser Server softwaremäßig (also über's Betriebssystem) konfiguriert ist bzw. sich konfigurieren lässt.



Gibt es ein empfehlenswertes NAS oder ein Homeserver unter 100 oder leicht über 100Euro für ein kleines Datengrab ? Lg


----------



## Two-Face (22. März 2016)

Wenn du nur Daten speichern willst, dann hol' dir ganz einfach 'ne externe Festplatte.

"Billige" NAS-Systeme finde ich nur diese: Synology DiskStation DS115J, 1x Gb LAN in Festplatten & SSDs: NAS-Systeme | heise online Preisvergleich

Steckenborn Online-Shop

Homeserver unter 400, bestenfalls 300€ kannst du aber knicken.


----------



## shootme55 (22. März 2016)

Der Denkfehler an der Sache ist dass Server immer mit Daten speichern assoziiert werden. Server bedeutet grob übersetzt nichts anderes als Diener, und genau das macht er. Er unterstützt und verwaltet andere Systeme. Die Aufgabe kann alles mögliche sein, und wenns nur die Printserver-Steckkarte in einem Kopiergerät ist, denn auch das ist ein (vergleichsweise kleiner) Server. 

Ich hab selber einen WHS-2011 laufen, bin mit dem System auch sehr zufrieden weil er fast alles bietet was ich mir wünsche (10 Clients, Drucker, Fileserver, Remote, WebAccess, DynDNS, AutoBackup der Clients, AutoBackup des Servers auf exterene Speichermedien,...). Die Teile bekommt man gebraucht um ca. 150 Euro ohne Festplatten. Dann kommen noch ein paar HDDs dazu, dann bist wieder auf 300. Leider hat MS die WHS-Serie eingestampft, jetzt muss man sich die große Windows-Server kaufen, oder man nimmt sich Zeit und Linux, das kann das alles auch, ist aber von der Bedienung ungewohnt.


----------

